# Top Gear's Richard Hammond Drives and Reviews the 20-Valve UrQ



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi guys. This was just passed to me and I thought you'd want to see it. 

http://www.topgear.com/uk/photos/hammond-drives-the-icons-2012-08-15?imageNo=1


----------

